# Knitting stores in New York



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure if I am doing this correctly but would like to know if anyone knows any good knitting stores in New York - I am from London and going there soon 

I would like to have a look at the needles with interchangeable tips and also the yarn and patterns.

Thanks in advance
Shena


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wish I could help you with one special one. If you are going into the 'city' there is Smiley's. Still there are a lot more out there too. You just have to look in the phone book for the ones near you. Enjoy your visit. I live in up-state NY. There are a lot of NY'rs here..


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks for that - we are staying near Times square and only have a couple of days - will look out for Smileys 
Shena


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I googled "Knitting Stores NYC" and came up with several hits.

Here's one with a list of stores.

http://www.jackie-blue.com/knit/index.php/nyc-yarn-stores/


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

That's great so helpful thanks for that 

Shena


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

There is Lions Brand on 15th Street bwt 5th and 6th Avenue in Manhattan. Soho Purl in Soho there are some in Brooklyn. Hope you enjoy your here.


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

You could try Knitty City, West 79th St. near Broadway and/or Gotta Knit on East 34th St. near Fifth Ave.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks - I have had such a great response I dont think I will have time to visit anywhere else!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> There is Lions Brand on 15th Street bwt 5th and 6th Avenue in Manhattan. Soho Purl in Soho there are some in Brooklyn. Hope you enjoy your here.


I am dying to go to LionsBrand in NY, I've been to their outlet store in Carlstadt, NJ
http://www.lionbrandyarnstudio.com/
plan wisely, NY store is closed Saturday and NJ store is closed Fri & Sat


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

thats good to know - thanks I will check out opening times etc.

Shena


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a LION BRAND Yarn Studio in New York, you can get directions and opening hours at www.LionBrandYarnStudio.com
Good luck


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

School house products is great for luxury yarn It's not a boutiquey store, a lot of serious knitters go there. Look it up on the web for directions. It's on broadway, midtown.


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

Also, I forgot, habu textiles is.a must. It is run by a Japanese lady who carries exquisite yarns and does the most beautiful weaving. A lot of knitters use her yarns. It is worth the trip just to see the work.


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for that - will look it up sounds worth a visit.

Shena


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh that sounds really good - guess my husband is just going to have to go sightseeing on his own!!!

Shena


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, just meet him for meals! Great food in NY!! Have fun!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

My sister lives in Manhattan. I go up there at least once a month. You MUST at least go to the lions Brand Studio!!

http://www.lionbrandyarnstudio.com/

And you will have at least 5 stores to visit near Times Square. Go to Google.com, click on maps. Then enter your hotel address. When your location pops up, clear the search bar and put in "yarn stores" and see what pops up!!!

I do this all the time!!

Good luck and have a blast visiting!!!
Dani

Smiley's is in Queens, but it is SO worth the trip out there. It is subway accessible. (Queens is one of the 5 boroughs of New York City - Manhattan, Brooklyn, Bronx, Queens and Staten Island)


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Do not miss Lion Brand store. Beautiful, and the people are super nice!! The will print any pattern you want, and huge help picking yarn. Also Purl, a very small shop, but when I was there people were standing line waiting for the store to open. Very unique shop. I hope you have a great visit to N. Y. My granddaughter lives and works in the city and loves it! God be with you as you travel. M.


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

You make it sound amazing - cant wait - thanks for ALL the info
Shena


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks so much - I know I am going to have a great time 
Shena


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two favorites in NYC.....String Yarns..33 East 65th Street...212.288.9276...beautiful yarns...very helpful and knowledgable staff...they have several of their own patterns that are available with yarn purchase....truly unique...very special patterns...very easy to get there..just take the F train to 63rd st...walk 2 blocks north to 65th st..then 2 blocks west....or better yet, call them for directions.....but easy to find.....

Then there is Purl Soho....with lots of yarn even though it's a small shop...and some sewing projects....459 Broome St...212.420.8796....love,love,love this shop!!! Very friendly, knowledgable staff also....

If you want to do some research before your trip (and I highly recommend it,here are their web sites:

www.stringyarns.co.

www.purlbee.com

Enjoy!
julie


----------



## Shena (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds great I am going to have such fun. Thank you


----------

